# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Salmantinos, ¿quedais?

## elmoronta

Bueno pues como dice el titulo estoy buscando gente de Salamanca o que pueda venir a Salamanca a hacer un quedada. Puesto que estamos en verano todavía, supongo que muchos tendréis vacaciones asique espero que tenga respuestas! La hora si puede ser mejor tempranita que soy joven y luego la bronca en casa me va a mi xDD 
saludos y os espero

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Hola elmorota!
Respondo a este tema un poco tarde jajaja. Yo estoy estudiando en Salamanca y me gustaría conocer a otros magos de esta ciudad para quedar algún día, tomarnos algo, y disfrutar un poco con la magia. Estamos en contacto compañero!!
Un saludo.

----------


## elmoronta

Buenas Ricardo. Aunque sea de otro año el post, todavía se puede jajaja. Durante el curso quizás me vayas a ver poco, pero ahora antes de que comience el curso y en vacaciones suelo estar disponible. Si quieres hablamos por mp si te apetece quedar o algo  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Ya tienes un mp  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Si quedáis, dadme un toque y me apunto.
Los martes, en El Rastrel (calle del Grilo) suele haber magia. Quizás sea un buen momento para ver y hacer.

----------


## elmoronta

Pulgas, ¿calle Grilo o Grillo? ¿Este martes también hay? Si eso me paso a ver.

----------


## Pulgas

Grillo. Este martes no estoy seguro por las fiestas. Trataré de enterarme.

----------


## elmoronta

Bien bien me cae muy cerquita de casa entonces jajaja. Gracias Pulgas.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Muy buenas Pulgas, ¿todos los martes, exceptuando este que viene que son las fiestas, suele haber magia en El Rastrel? Yo aun estoy en Segovia, iré a Salamanca a partir del fin de semana del 21 creo, aunque a lo mejo voy este fin de semana que viene. A ver si nuestros horarios se ponen de acuerdo y cuadramos un día para vernos, que me gustaría conoceros.  :Smile1: 
Un saludo!

----------


## Pulgas

Hasta enero yo lo tengo muy fácil para quedar. Luego, de enero a junio es casi imposible (empiezo campaña escolar y me paso las semanas actuando fuera de Salamanca).

En principio, este martes, 10, a las 21,00 h. actúa Jorge, un mago salmantino al que no tengo fichado (creo). Yo trataré de pasarme por ahí, pero os lo confirmo.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Yo podría quedar también fácilmente hasta enero, que es cuando empiezo con los exámenes. Me vendría bien cualquier día, exceptuando las mañanas, y los miércoles por la tarde. El resto podría quedar perfectamente, a no ser que tuviera alguna práctica o algo, pero en principio si. Yo de Salamanca al único que conozco es a Miguelillo.

----------


## elmoronta

Yo si es fines de semana mejor, o viernes. Aunque todavía me tienen que determinar horarios. 
Ricardo, cuando tengas fijado cuando vienes avísanos please.
Un saludo.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Perfecto, yo os aviso con unos días de antelación para deciros que fin de semana voy  :Wink1: .
Un saludo.

----------


## elmoronta

Esta semana hay magia en las casetas. 6 magos patrocinados por cocacola. Me enteré hoya las 19:30 y empezaban a las 20:00 así que me salí corriendo de casa para verlo. Estarán hasta el viernes creo.

----------


## Pulgas

¿En la feria de día o en las casetas regionales?

----------


## elmoronta

En las casetas, desde las 20:00 hasta las 00:00! Creo que hay hasta el viernes, mañana cogerá mi padre la gaceta para ver si cambian horarios o qué. ¿Pulgas al final vas mañana (hoy) al Rastrel?

----------


## Pulgas

Sí, en principio sí. Salgo ahora para Madrid, pero creo que no estaré demasiado cansado a la vuelta.

----------


## elmoronta

Os pongo los lugares de hoy:

         Mago Antonio Sarabia:
                20:00-21:00 Jamonería (Duque Rector Lucena)
                21:30-22:30 Capitán Haddock (Bendos)
                23:00-00:00 Ocean Club (San Boal)

         Mago Monty:
                20:00-21:00 Delicatessen (Parque Colón)
                21:30-22:30 El Jero (Dominicos)
                23:00-00:00 Aruba (II Parque Colón)

         Mago Álex:
                20:00-21:00 Barvel (Mercado)
                21:30-22:30 Mikonos (San Julián)
                23:00-00:00 Gombrinus (Rua Mayor)

         Mago Oliverio:
                20:00-21:00 Tagliatella (Agustinas)
                21:30-22:30 Le Suita (Úrsulas)
                23:00-00:00 Duende (Rector Lucena)

         Mago Alfonso V:
                20:00-21:00 o´bradys (San Juan Sahagún)
                21:30-22:30 NYX (Santa Eulalia)
                23:00-00:00 Sport (San Juan Sahagún)

         Mago Paco G:
                20:00-21:00 Gema (Alamedilla)
                21:30-22:30 Sidrería Asturiana (Alamedilla)

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Que pena no poder estar en Salamanca...
De los magos que has puesto, he visto a Alfonso V, un hacha con la globloflexía y al Mago Monty, también le he visto unas cuantas veces aquí en Segovia. Grandes los dos.

----------


## Pulgas

Por si os animáis alguno.
Hoy, domingo, he quedado con Jorge (el mago de "El rastrel") en el rastrel (C/ Grillo, 21), a las 19,30.
Al menos un par de horitas de magia y conversación.

----------


## elmoronta

Pulgas, me alegro que te guste lo de quedar cada 15 días o asi. Por lo menos movemos algo la magia en salamanca que está muy parada. Hoy hemos estado a parte de jorge y yo otros tres. A ver si otro dia podeis vosotros dos y baja tambien ruben o alguno mas!

----------


## Pulgas

Ayer tuve la historia de "Recita a ciegas" y, entre lo cansado que acabé y que vivieron a actuar algunos amigos de fuera de Salamanca, me lié y y me lié... Pero habrá que seguir quedando.
¿Quedasteis para el próximo domingo?

----------


## elmoronta

Para este domingo no, para el siguiente. Es decir día 13. Así tenemos todos dos semanas para mejorar las cosillas, practicar otras... Eso sí, intentaremos quedar antes de las 8, porque todos madrugamos al dia siguiente... ojala no fuese asi xD

----------


## Pulgas

¿Vais a preparar algún juego?

----------


## elmoronta

Solemos llevar algún jueguecito preparado para comentarnos errores y cosas.

----------


## gaspy_xx

yo soy de avila, a ver si algun dia nos movemos para un lado o otro que estamos al lado!

----------


## Pulgas

Gaspy, no estaría nada mal. Además, en Ávila hay mucho mago suelto.  :Smile1: 
A ver si para la próxima quedada me da tiempo a tener listo mi "infinito de arañas".

----------


## elmoronta

Ufff yo lo de que me lleven a avila esta un poco complizadin, pero me gustaria. A ver si en menos de dos años tengo ya el carne y me puedo movilizar mas jejeje.

----------


## Pulgas

Este domingo pasaré por el rastrel, así que a quien le apetezca, allí nos vemos.  :Smile1:

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Yo iré este domingo también con mi compi de magia, allí nos vemos pues.  :Wink1:

----------


## Pulgas

Me ha comentado Jorge que estarán sobre las 19,30 h.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Perfecto, pues esta tarde nos vemos allí.  :Smile1:

----------


## Pulgas

Ayer nos juntamos unos cuantos en Salamanca (8) y nos lo pasamos genial. Compartimos juegos, risas, críticas, opiniones... Y lo mejor, para mí, es que sentamos las bases para aprovechar mejor nuestros encuentros. En adelante, cada vez que nos juntemos, tendremos "deberes". De esta manera podemos sistematizar el aprendizaje y las mejoras y (creo) le sacaremos más partido a las quedadas.
Por lo pronto, dentro de dos semanas nos planteamos tratar los discursos: que cada juego tenga bien preparada y estudiada la charla. Luego ya veremos a qué le metemos mano.

Si alguien de los que nos lee se anima, el domingo 27, a las 19 h., en El Rastrel.

----------


## elmoronta

Esperemos que los exámenes no reduzcan el numero de gente que quedamos!
(Con lo mal que se me dan a mi los discursos...) xD

----------


## Hack07

Vaya, llevaba un tiempo largo sin entrar al foro, y me encuentro con que estáis quedando por Salamanca, pardiez.

Yo llevo con la magia apartada unos meses, pero si me animo, saco un rato y vuelvo, ya me enteraré de por dónde os dejáis caer.

Un saludete

----------


## Pulgas

Hack07 quedamos en El Rastrel (en la calle El Grillo) (la del Bretón.
Te esperamos.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

¿Mañana vais a quedar en El Rastrel?

----------


## Pulgas

Yo sí iré.

----------


## Ricardo_As de picas

Hemos quedado a las 7:30 en El Rastrel  :Wink1:

----------


## chiripicajoso

Chicos, despues de mucho tiempo, me meto en el foro y leo que  habeis quedado no hace menos de un mes! Pues os informo que un grupo de magos también solemos quedar un dia a la semana. Si quereis, mandadme vuestros numeros por MP y os incluyo en el grupo de wasap de magos que tenemos hecho jajaja
De todas formas, cuando decidamos quedar os voy poniendo por aqui cuando quedamos y eso!  :Smile1:

----------


## elmoronta

Ruben!!! Jajajaja nosotros tenemos otro grupo xD por cierto, perdí tu número de what, así que abreme. Y por supuesto cuants más seamos mejor.
Por cierto, viene Jorge Blass en Enero, por si hay algún interesado.

----------


## diego322

Hola, esto sigue activo??

----------


## diego322

Hola, esto sigue activo??

----------

